# Will the police know who I am?(Probation)



## NihilisticNihilist

Basicly i've been locked down on probation for some bullshit drug charges and i'm tired of sitting around waiting to get back out on the road, When I eventually get picked up by the cops(We all do eventually) will they have a way to identify me? What about giving a fake name? what CAN they really do about it? Also what about prints? If i stay out of texas(where my probation officer is) do you think i'll be fine? Fucking fuck I hate the law and it's fucked up way of fucking doing things, fuck. Fuck fuck. So can anybody shed some light on my situation? It would be GREATLY fucking appreciated. 



fuck.


----------



## scatwomb

I am going to go out on a limb here and say, "YES, THEY CAN DEFINITELY IDENTIFY YOU."

As far as I know, if you don't have an ID they'll bring you in and keep you there until they find out who you are. Or, well, they can legally do that. Maybe they won't....? They probably will. Especially if your looks fit the description of perceived criminality. 

You should definitely do what you want to do, but, if you leave the state you will be taking a big risk.


----------



## Deleted member 125

duh. yes they can identify you. you could give a fake name which might work, until they run it and a picture of somebody else comes up, and that would be another charge and would affect yer probation in a negative way. like scat said, if you have no ID in some cases its legal to be taken to the police station and printed, photographed etc etc. especially if you look like you dont belong in wherevercityusa. if you leave the state without contacting yer PO and then get arrested or taken into custody for whatever reason they will call yer PO and he/she will get a boner/lady boner because they live for shit like that, they will be more then happy to ship you back (or just jail you wherever you are) so he/she can file some paper work and tell a judge buddy that you fucked up, clearly cant be trusted, are a menace to society blahblahblah and ide assume youd do some jail time. and when you get out of the can, youll be right back on probation. imo probation is in alot of ways worse then doing a month or two in jail, its a real pain in the ass having to deal with the types of people who make a living off of being a dick to people.
long story short, i wouldnt leave the state unless you feel confident that you wont get arrested for a while.


----------



## Everymanalion

Just had this same issue, I am on probation for 4 more days, was on for over 2 years, ended up traveling a little, on my last trip they i got stopped, ran my name and nothing happend, I got back to my state and my PO said a cop ran my name in Texas, I said it was a mistake and barely got by, dont risk it, I know it sucks but yea. Its worth it.


----------



## Fishkiss

If its only a misdemeanor and your out of your state you will be fine .just give your real name.probation never stopped me from traveling.heck I've done it w warrants.got my name run bunches of times.as long as I wasn't in the state and its a misdemeanor your fine.felonies on the other hand can be a bit trickier.hope this helps.....this is from personal experience....in fact I've never heard of someone having misdeameanor warrants or probation and being sent back to that county from another state after having their name run...nothing against any other posts up here...and I get the whole "doing the right thing"but I'd like to know if that's their personal experiences of traveling on misdemeanor probation.


----------



## Everymanalion

Fishkiss said:


> If its only a misdemeanor and your out of your state you will be fine .just give your real name.probation never stopped me from traveling.heck I've done it w warrants.got my name run bunches of times.as long as I wasn't in the state and its a misdemeanor your fine.felonies on the other hand can be a bit trickier.hope this helps


 
Not trying to be a dick and undermine what you said but I had a friend get extradited over a misdemeanor from 6 states away and it was not a violent or drug offense so its very situational and it depends on how bad they want you.


----------



## scatwomb

Everymanalion said:


> Not trying to be a dick and undermine what you said but I had a friend get extradited over a misdemeanor from 6 states away and it was not a violent or drug offense so its very situational and it depends on how bad they want you.


 
Fuck that, you should be a dick and undermine people who are spewing bullshit that could lead to someone getting into more trouble with the law.

Like everything, this is a risk. If you think the consequences of being caught are worse the the benefits of travelling, don't do it. If you are willing to face more probation and probably jail in order to travel, do it.

Go to some rural places in Texas, like Marfa or something. Explore the state - it's a big fucking place. 

But, you're also 18 years old, and, 18 year olds are allowed to make bad decisions socially. There may be, however, legal consequences.

So, in conclusion, use your fucking brain to make a decision.


----------



## Fishkiss

I dnt think your undermining me or bn a Dick everymanalion.the kid needs the info.I remember being in his situation before and all the conflicting stories.that's why I say what I say is personal experience...I've traveled on probation w sseveral warrants and had my name run in several states close to 15 times and never had problems.I suppose its all situational........scatwomb I'm just wondering your story of being extradited on a misdemeanor probation


----------



## NihilisticNihilist

Thanks for the information, i'll probably just wait it out, I get off on July 21'st so atleast then winter will be over and I can sport shorts and minimal clothing for the cold, thanks again for the information though, was just seeing what my options were


----------



## NihilisticNihilist

Everymanalion said:


> Just had this same issue, I am on probation for 4 more days, was on for over 2 years, ended up traveling a little, on my last trip they i got stopped, ran my name and nothing happend, I got back to my state and my PO said a cop ran my name in Texas, I said it was a mistake and barely got by, dont risk it, I know it sucks but yea. Its worth it.


Congrats on finishing your probation, haha smoke a bowl or two for me


----------



## scatwomb

NihilisticNihilist said:


> Congrats on finishing your probation, haha smoke a bowl or two for me


 
Just not under the prying eyes of the law


----------



## Everymanalion

Ha I am still Straight Edge but I will drink a protein smoothie for you haha

Edit: No, protein does not mean cum.


----------



## Revo

i was on juvinel probation/house arrest in pa (no felonies just misdameanors) cut my ankle moniter off and ran was livin under a fake name had a drop in i.d. and left the state since my prints were on paper and not in the machine i would spend nights in jail here and there all across the country on open contianer public drunkeness bullshit get realsed in the morning nothin ever came of it cuz i made up a none existing person and told them i was 20 when really i was 17 everything worked out fine then i turned 18 and since it was such stupid shit i was on probo for they just wiped my record clean. as far as adult probo as long as its a misdameaner u should be fine as long as it aint a commonwealth that is. just dont go back to the state yer on probo or any surronding states u should be fine and if u decide to give a fake name lets hope u get lucky like i did and its a none existing person then its up to the cop if he wants to take u in for printing... its live free or die tryin


----------



## schmutz

I have been extridited on a warrant from as much as 650 miles away for something stupid (like I think it was shoplifting a bottle of tequila back when I was 18) and like 6.5 years later. Recently I tried to bounce out on probation and ended up in 2 year long programs with mandatory drug testing and 5 extra years probation. I really don't recommend playing around with it.

And if you are on probation they have your picture and finger prints....eventually they always know who you are


----------



## scatwomb

schmutz said:


> And if you are on probation they have your picture and finger prints....eventually they always know who you are


 
I can't believe no one has said this yet.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

extradition matters on how rich the state/county/city youre in how bad they want you and how bad the charges are and how many states away you are and if you have any priors


----------



## NihilisticNihilist

161 Days, fuck me.... still sounds better than 5 years though.
Whoever decided that 1 years probation was a good punishment for having a plant in your possession deserves to be shot.


----------



## NihilisticNihilist

Actually i'm about to just say fuck it and bounce, fuck probation for some stupid shit that's fucking stupid made by some stupid fuck shit anyways


----------



## schmutz

Good luck...quick question though, is it a formal probabtion where you have to check in with a PO etc or is it only a probation on paper?


----------



## daveycrockett

NAH THEYLL NEVER KNOW JUST CHILL AND STAY OFF THE GRID. YOULL BE FINE IN NORTH AMERICA ITS COOL.


----------



## daveycrockett

IM JOKING YOURE FUCKED


----------



## schmutz

If its administrative probabtion (on paper) you might get away with it....if its formal (where you meet with your officer, take drug tests etc) the first meeting you fail to show up for you are in noncompliance, they issue a warrant, you could go back to jail and once you appear in court (and you will appear in court eventually) you get to start all over with the probation...weigh the cost and make the decision that is best for you. <shrugs>


----------



## wokofshame

Very important note here: 
when you make up a name for yourself, you need an adress and birthdate to go with it. 
The pig is gonna write this down, ask you "Have you ever had a license or non-drivers ID under this name" or just assume you have, or not believe you if you say no.
You say "John Skunkedface, Houston TX baby".
Then he will radio this info in to some bitch in the office. They will look up Texas' database of licenses, and see if your name matches a John Skunkedface in the database.

YOU NEED TO MEMORIZE A REAL PERSON'S INFO. 
This can make the difference between being detained for fingerprinting, and just let go. Usually people remember a friend's or sibling's info, now this can be trouble be/c it can get them in trouble when you get some ticket or warrant. 
Just find someone w/ similiar age, hair color, eye color, height etc. Bonus points if you can figure out a real license #.


----------



## shabti

I've been on paper since....2010, and I've learned that every state is different, every crime is different, and every P.O. is different. I'm a 'violent' felon, or whatever, so yeah, I've been extradited back to town when I got caught in a different state. On the other hand, I've caught 6 additional charges, ranging from vandalism to possession, and never had my shit revoked. At one point, I told my P.O. that I would rather live on a roof top then in the shelter, because I wasn't going to be bothered on a rooftop. She just looked at me, but after realizing that I was a dirty kid who was unemployable, she cut me a lot of slack.

I guess that's my best advice, is to get on your P.O.'s good side. Just be polite. They have a shiiiiiiity job, so if you are the breath of fresh air that wafts into her office after an entire day of fuckups and idiots, then they are ten times more likely to go to bat for you.

I made the most wanted list for going on a graff spree, and then cutting bail. Since I kept in contact with my P.O ("my lawyer has advised me not to turn myself in yet, but I can assure you that I intend to take care of this!") I never got revoked, and I'm still considered on 'good behavior, total compliance.'.

So....yeah. The person who makes the ultimate decision on whether or not to revoke you is the P.O. Not even the D.A. has that power. (which I learned, to my great amusement. Honestly, the guy looked like he had stepped in shit when the PO stood up and told the judge she didn't want to revoke me for the vandalism)


----------

